# What new phones are coming in the near future?



## starscream (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone has any info on new phones coming out around x-mas time.. I currently have a TBOLT and im due for an upgrade through Verizon in November. Of course there is the 2 current kings GalNex and GS3 which I am a bit torn between. With the rate that technology comes out I'm just wondering if you know about something special arriving around the time of my upgrade.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## BigMace23 (Sep 15, 2011)

So far Verizon is rumored to get:
Yet another Moto razr variant (seriously!!?!?!?!)
An as of now unnamed 5.5 inch HTC phone (HTC's version of the galaxy note)
The LG Optimus Vu (LG's version of the galaxy note)
I personally hope we see another nexus on Verizon. There hasn't been any info on one and we know how Verizon likes to keep their phones locked, so I guess their decision wil stem off of how they thought the galaxy nexus sold and performed on the network.


----------



## starscream (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks for the info! I just played around with a friends GS3 and I loved it! Still the idea of a vanilla android phone like the Galaxy Nexus kinda takes it for me.. Never been much of an LG fan. I guess I'll just have to wait and see what is available.

Thanks again!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

If ICS gets released for the TBolt I'm most likely going to wait for the release of the Razr HD MAXX. If we don't get ICS I might just get a Nexus.


----------



## ocman (Jan 25, 2012)

emptyshell said:


> If ICS gets released for the TBolt I'm most likely going to wait for the release of the Razr HD MAXX. If we don't get ICS I might just get a Nexus.


 we have a working AOSP ICS rom available now. Works great.


----------



## starscream (Dec 2, 2011)

Ocman- which rom are you referring to?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

check over at the other forum (to remain nameless). There's a build that has some bugs but has data and is good enough to make a decent daily driver.


----------



## narcosleeper77 (Oct 10, 2011)

can you post a link or is that not kosher?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

narcosleeper77 said:


> can you post a link or is that not kosher?


 http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1832512


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Only 1x working on it...still not really a daily driver


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Only 1x working on it...still not really a daily driver


Its not 1x but 4g speeds. Unless 1x can do 10mbps? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Dp


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Only 1x working on it...still not really a daily driver


The 1x is just superficial. Some users have documented speeds on par with those they generally get from 3g or 4G in their area.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm..well thats good..how is the ROM itself? I know in the past I have used Jester's ROMs and there were tons of unnecessary apps on it....felt like it was just bloated


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

After I got rid of the nova launcher beta its a lot less lag. Data tends to freeze up at times. Over all once you debloat the rom it does better. I hope liquid updates his ics 1.5 rom with this working data. I agree jester puts to much bloat in his builds. Reminds me of Verizon builds lol.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Hmm..well thats good..how is the ROM itself? I know in the past I have used Jester's ROMs and there were tons of unnecessary apps on it....felt like it was just bloated


The ROM runs well. I've personally gotten speeds on par with 3g using it. Of course, the ROM is still beta. there are remaining bugs: camcorder, MMS sending (receive works), some apps, and of course the data consistency and icon. There are included third party apps as you mentioned, but anyone should be able to remove those they don't need/want either before or after flashing. A fresh source build is in the works that will hopefully resolve all or most of the lingering issues.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I have figured out that 3g and 4g both works. I was getting 3g speeds and checked lte on off and it was set to cdma only. Then put it on cdma /lte and this is what I got. 









So this seems to mimic the issues miui had.
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------

